# A very sad day for Team Charlimouse. RIP Millie & a question about a horrid situation



## charlimouse (29 October 2012)

This morning every horse owners worst nightmare happened. I went out to do morning feeds and found Millie dead . She had not shown any signs the previous evening of being unwell, and all feed and haylage had been eaten. There were also several droppings, so assuming it wasn't colic, although I haven't had the results of the post mortem yet. I'm just dreading hearing if it may have been something I could somehow have prevented . 

Millie has been a vital part of the team for over 7 years. I got her in June 2005, when my confidence was rock bottom. I never wanted to jump again, and was on the verge of giving up. She was originally my Mum's horse to hack. But quickly I realised I loved riding her and somehow despite being a scrawny TB from the meat man, we just clicked, and I had confidence on her I never had on my other horse. 

I spent that first summer getting my confidence back, and the following spring we came out and did 3 unaffilliated ODE's, we won them all! I then took her to do the 3DE at Milton Keynes, where she came 2nd. From there we did BE, eventually going Novice, gaining 5 BE points and completing Weston Park CCI*, cleat XC. She only ever had 1 XC fault which was rider error. She was a true one in a million. 



















In 2009 she ran her last event, the novice at Lincoln. Although she jumped clear XC and we were placed, she felt like she had less enthusiasm. The vet found she had damaged her sacro-illiac, and would need a year off, but suggested we put her in foal. In 2010 Celeste was born, a beautiful filly by Sempers Spirit. She went first premium at the BEF futurity. I could not have been more proud. 







So instead of bringing her back into work, I put her back in foal. This time to Future Illusion. On 31st May this year Stella was born. Like her older sister she too gor a first premium at the BEF Futurity. 







Now this brings me to my question. Stella is now orphaned at just under 5 months. I have moved her older sister into her field for company, but as you can imagine poor Stella is feeling pretty lost. The vet says just to keep an eye on her and if she drops weight to give her some stud cubes, as although not ideal she should manage OK. Is there anything else I can do to help her? She stopped whinny-ing about lunch time, and had a pick of grass, but now in stood looking a bit depressed. Im not sure there is anything else I can do for her, other than give her time to settle. I think I will put her and Celeste in with Harry and Jem once she has got over the first shock, so she will have plenty of company.

So tonight raise you glass to the bravest, kindest most beautiful horse I have had the pleasure to own. I would not be where I am today without her. I owe her everything, and can never express enough gratitude for her kind nature and willingness. Hopefully she will live on in her 2 fillies, and one day they will do her proud.


----------



## Sprout (29 October 2012)

I can hardly imagine the shock and loss you are feeling right now - my heart goes out to you.  xx


----------



## worMy (29 October 2012)

Oh god how awful  
Massive hugs to you and everyone involved 
RIP


----------



## doratheexplorer (29 October 2012)

How shocking. Hugs to you and your Mum. RIP Millie, she sounds like an amazing horse, and its lovely that you have her two daughters as a legacy.

No advice about baby Stella, but fingers crossed she perks up soon.


----------



## ljm (29 October 2012)

Thinking of you, what a terrible shock. L


----------



## Copperpot (29 October 2012)

So sorry  she sounds like a horse in a million! The kind you get once if you are very very lucky. RIP Millie xx


----------



## Shipley (29 October 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have no advice for you regarding Stella.


----------



## Tash88 (29 October 2012)

I haven't seen many of your posts so haven't followed your adventures with Millie, but I just wanted to say that I am so sorry for your loss. Your post brought tears to my eyes. It doesn't sound as if Millie was in pain so I suppose you will be able to take some comfort for that in time. Her fillies are beautiful and Millie was a credit to you. 

Rest in peace Millie.


----------



## Highlands (29 October 2012)

Really sad , quick for her but a shock.


----------



## Amaranta (29 October 2012)

I am so so sorry to read this. it is awful to lose such a well loved mare in this way, although it does sound as if it was very quick and that she did not suffer, still a huge shock for you.

Many studs wean at five months as a matter of course so the foal, although she will be traumatised should do ok.

Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## spookypony (29 October 2012)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. What a shock.


----------



## TGM (29 October 2012)

So sorry to hear this sad news - must have been a terrible shock to you.  She was obviously a one-in-a-million horse and I am sure you will miss her terribly.  One blessing is that you have her offspring to carry her lines into the future and I hope they fulfill their early promise and keep her memory alive for you for many years to come.


----------



## kerilli (29 October 2012)

Very very sorry to hear of such an awful loss, R.I.P. Millie. She was obviously a super-special mare. 
re: Stella - I'd talk to a nutritionist... I'd put her on Baileys Stud Balancer if she were mine. If she hasn't got a friend of a similar size or age I think I'd get her one.


----------



## RFS (29 October 2012)

So sorry for your loss Charliemouse. Millie was stunning


----------



## Star_Chaser (29 October 2012)

Heartbreaking reading this so sorry for your loss  Hope the PM puts your mind at rest.


----------



## TableDancer (29 October 2012)

So sorry to hear this cm, what a horrible shock  I hope you get some positive news on what the cause was from the PM, and that it was something quick and painless - but whatever the verdict, she is running free now...

Poor little Stella, I imagine it will be a bit tough on her (wish I could reassure you otherwise) I have no clever advice but I'm sure others will have: maybe PM someone like JanetGeorge who seems to have wide experience and wisdom in dealing with these things; also maybe post in Breeding?


----------



## Firewell (29 October 2012)

Omg poor Mille! I am so sorry for your loss . At least she lives on in her two beautiful girls, what a shock .


----------



## Waterborn (29 October 2012)

Having lost my own brood mare this year, I kind of know what a shock it is to lose such a magnificent animal.  Glass raised for Millie... RIP


----------



## nikkimariet (29 October 2012)

Heartbreaking. Everything crossed that Stella pulls through unaffected xxx


----------



## holzrokz (29 October 2012)

RIP Millie, she sounds like an incredible horse,  am sure she will live on in her beautiful foals


----------



## Countrychic (29 October 2012)

Very sorry. Must have been awful, hope her fillys are as good x


----------



## ABC (29 October 2012)

Poor you, R.I.P Millie x


----------



## AbFab (29 October 2012)

What a horrible shock.  RIP sweetheart xxx


----------



## Squeak (29 October 2012)

What a terrible shock! Hope that the PM offers you some consolation and that Stella is unaffected.


----------



## Javabb94 (29 October 2012)

RIP Millie - hope Stella is ok 
Millie looks a lovely horse from the pics


----------



## oldvic (29 October 2012)

As Kerilli says. If you don't want to buy a friend for her, there may be someone local who would like some company/ grazing for a filly foal. At 5 months there shouldn't be a problem - some are weaned younger.


----------



## Quadro (29 October 2012)

Really sorry to hear this 
Q


----------



## Maisie2 (29 October 2012)

What a horrible shock for you, I'm so sorry.   RIP Millie  Hope Stella recovers quickly.  Maybe you could phone Johanna Vardon at the National Foaling Bank for advice if you are still worried.


----------



## Bills (29 October 2012)

So sorry for your loss, what a lovely mare, how lucky you are to have had her.


----------



## FlyingCoo (29 October 2012)

Horrible shock for you C.I hope in the days ahead that you get some comfort from all the good times you & Millie had together along with watching her offspring progress.
Big hugs to you & Baby Stella x


----------



## Nicnac (29 October 2012)

So sorry to read your news.  RIP Millie.


----------



## Lolo (29 October 2012)

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Charem (29 October 2012)

My heart goes out to you, it really does. RIP Millie, you certainly were a one in a million.

With regards to the little one, where I work we wean ours at 4 months. Our foals have a handful of chaf and a cup of saracen levelgrow pencils as well as adlib hay.

Thinking of you tonight. x


----------



## SmartieBean09 (29 October 2012)

RIP Millie x


----------



## DarkHorseB (29 October 2012)

As I said this morning so, so sorry. What a shock - Millie was a superstar for you. You are lucky to have her two beautiful girls so her memory lives on though


----------



## charlimouse (29 October 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts. It has been an awful day, and your kind words (although making me cry!) are very much appreciated.


----------



## Puppy (29 October 2012)

Really sorry for your loss. What a wonderful girl she was. xx


----------



## rara007 (29 October 2012)

RIP Millie


----------



## Vickijay (29 October 2012)

What sad news, my thoughts go out to you. 

I weaned my last foal at 5 months and there was no drama. I would find another weanling for her though. I bought a different foal a friend as had no other babies for company. I kept the friend until she was 2 and then sold her on. 

She will live on in the 2 gorgeous babies she gave you and hopefully they will be as special as she was x


----------



## PorkChop (29 October 2012)

How awful, really feel for you, what a terrible shock.

At least your foal is five months, and although she will be lost for a bit, I am sure she will start thriving again soon.


----------



## dominobrown (29 October 2012)

How awful. I am sorry to read this. RIP Millie.


----------



## Fools Motto (29 October 2012)

Very sad news. Sorry for your loss.
Studs can and do wean at 5 months, almost always with no trouble. I do recommend a foaly friend though if at all possible. Millie will live on in both her gorgeous girls, bless her.

Take care of yourself. x


----------



## angelish (29 October 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss  R.I.P millie 

I found my mare/horse of a life time/best friend dead in the field in 2005 aged 15 so I know how big a shock it is  

Mine looked like she had just simply dropped dead , no signs of rolling (it was muddy her rugs were clean) or sweat , nothing etc we thought shed had a heart attack but on PM she's had a twisted small intestine , the vets said it could (colic) sometimes be that quick , she had also been as fit as a fiddle the day before 

Best of luck with the foal , poor little mite should be ok at 5 month just a but sad and lost  x


----------



## Orangehorse (29 October 2012)

How sad and how terrible for you to find her.  Sounds like a wonderful horse, so hope she lives on in her foals.


----------



## tinap (29 October 2012)

So sorry  she was one beautiful horse. Sending you hugs RIP Millie xxxx


----------



## Thistle (29 October 2012)

I'll raise a glass to Millie. You must celebrate her life and what she did for you. She will live on her in two lovely babies.

Presumably the foal was with her mum so knows she is dead. Keeping her with her sister is a good idea. Can they share a box? Treat her just like any other weanling, it's not really any different for her. I'm a suregrow fan, but everyone has their preferences. (I have a Loius baby, well yearling, too)


----------



## Worried1 (29 October 2012)

How sad, thinking of you all. Find another foal ready for weaning and wean the pair of them together.


----------



## FlipFlop5 (29 October 2012)

So sorry hun, she looks as though she meant alot to you. Following your posts with Murphey and Jem im sure there's nothing you could've done, your horses always seem your top priority

Sorry no advice about the foal but big hugs xx


----------



## Sarah_Jane (29 October 2012)

So sad to read this and what a nightmare  Hope her babies go on to make everyone proud.


----------



## CalllyH (29 October 2012)

Ahhh rip and my thoughts are with you. 

Stella is beautiful and you have two beautiful foals from her to keep her legacy going. Xx


----------



## WeeBrown (29 October 2012)

Really sorry to hear your sad news, she sounds like she was amazing and has past this onto her babies.


----------



## foxy1 (29 October 2012)

I too have found a very beloved horse dead in the field so I can understand your shock and sadness. My horse showed no symptoms either, she seemed fit and well. Her PM was inconclusive so we never knew why.

My thoughts are with you, I will raise a glass to her tonight  xxx


----------



## Bubblegum (29 October 2012)

I am so, so sorry to read this. What an awful shock. Big hugs


----------



## MegaBeast (29 October 2012)

So very sorry to hear this, what a horrible shock.


----------



## Ali16 (29 October 2012)

Oh my goodness, so sorry for your loss. Every horse owners nightmare.


----------



## dressagelove (29 October 2012)

How utterly dreadful this made me very sad. Hope your baby is okay, what a very sad situation. Really feel for you.


----------



## BronsonNutter (29 October 2012)

So sorry to hear this, how awful  Especially for being so sudden... Hope the post mortem can give you some answers, and that Stella copes with minimal problems x


----------



## ecrozier (29 October 2012)

Gosh how sad - poor you and poor Stella. Thinking of you


----------



## Chellebean (29 October 2012)

Huges Hugs xx


----------



## Dizzydancer (29 October 2012)

Huge hugs- how terribly upsetting for you. Hope the PM gives you the answers you need.
Her babies are beautiful and she will live on through them- maybe advertise weaning livery for another baby to give her a friend. She will bounce back-i would put her on some stud mix or similar anyway always have when weaned babies. 
Keep your chin up


----------



## alwaysbroke (29 October 2012)

So sorry for you loss must have been a terrible shock, Millie sounded an absolute gem.

You have two lovely babies and some very happy memories, the loss gets easier with time remember the happy times, hugs x


----------



## LittleGreyMare (29 October 2012)

Really sorry to read this, really touched a nerve as I have a millie with a young foal as well.

Hopefully Stella will perk up in a few days.


----------



## brighteyes (29 October 2012)

What a terrible shock that must have been, and made even worse by Stella's whinneying  If her wee girl was with her, some sort of closure will have been made and the suggestions to get a companion of the same age I think is as good as any I could come up with.  

She was obviously a wonderful friend and brilliant mum and at least you have her legacy in her two beautiful daughters.

Sleep well, Millie.  She was truly stunning. Hugs for you x


----------



## Tangaroo (29 October 2012)

So sorry to hear this. I cannot imagine what you are going through. RIP Millie x


----------



## Dirty_D (29 October 2012)

so sorry for you loss x


----------



## star (29 October 2012)

so sorry.  what a horrible shock   Her baby will be ok - at 5mths she is ok to be weaned anyway and at least she has some understanding of where her mum has gone rather than just being separated from her.  I hope the babies do their lovely mum proud.


----------



## georgie256 (29 October 2012)

RIP Millie, what a sad story xxxx


----------



## kirstyhen (29 October 2012)

How awful, thoughts are with you.

No help on what to do with Stella, but my friend's foal was orphaned at 3 months-ish, he has gone from strength to strength, so I'm sure she will bounce back eventually. X


----------



## humblepie (29 October 2012)

Very sorry for you, such a lovely horse.  Your last paragraph is very touching.


----------



## longdog (29 October 2012)

How awful for you. You have some wonderful pictures of her & 2 beautiful babies to carry on her line. Special horses like her just tear your heart out. Big hugs tonight, & for her baby


----------



## Lanky Loll (29 October 2012)

So sorry to hear of Millies passing.


----------



## Bearsmum (29 October 2012)

So sorry to read this, you must be in total shock. 

Don't know what else to say but I'm sure with time Millies baby will get over her loss.

Hugs for all at Team Charlimouse tomight.

JDx


----------



## Gucci_b (29 October 2012)

So sorry about yr loss of millie, your lovely foal should be o.k weaned at 5 months, I too had to wean my foal at 5 months and he is a strapping big yearling now, I feed him on hay and a little chaff into the winter months, as he did not need any thing else. He also had company. x


----------



## Skippys Mum (29 October 2012)

So sorry to hear about your obviously much loved Millie 

Hugs to all of you (including baby Stella) xxxx


----------



## Luci07 (29 October 2012)

Oh sorry..such a horrible thing to happen and you are obviously tearing yourself up over what might have been which you shouldn't do.  She sounds like a wonderful mare and how lovely you rescued her from the meat man..


----------



## charlie76 (29 October 2012)

So sorry for your loss.  Xx


----------



## Bigbenji (29 October 2012)

So so sorry to hear about Millie.  I'm sure your feeling numb at the moment.

As others have said she lives on in others and always remember the great times you shared toghther.

I'm sure your foal will be fine as many are weaned at 5months. Lots of love from you and some horsey company should see her right.

RIP Millie

xx


----------



## Suzie86 (29 October 2012)

So sorry


----------



## Jnhuk (29 October 2012)

Big, big hugs. Lovely horses and lovely that you have two special youngsters to remember her with but it is such a shock for you. 

My youngster was weaned about five months and I was recommended to feed him suregrow. Took him a few days to know what a bucket meant. The folks in the breeding section here would give you good advice if you need it.

Big hugs x


----------



## now_loves_mares (29 October 2012)

What a horrendous shock that must have been for you. I'm so sorry to hear this, it's brought tears to my eyes. RIP Millie - my glass is indeed raised to her. 

Whatever the cause of her death turns out to be (and I'm sure it won't be due to anything you did or didn't do!) just know that she'll have been just as lucky to have had you in her life, as you were to have her. You saved her from the meat man, and gave her years of love, fun, the best of care, and a bit more love  She'll have known this.

My own mare was weaned at 5 months and she didn't seem to suffer any ill effects; but she was at a small stud so spent her first few weaned months with other foals. I think this would be the best option if there is any way you can, as others have said.

Huge hugs for you  I can't even begin to imagine how this feels.


----------



## LMJ (29 October 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss Charlimouse, what a beautiful girl she was. Feeling your pain today as lost our old lad this morning. Be brave


----------



## MollyMoomin (29 October 2012)

I'm so terribly sorry  Massive hugs. RIP Millie xx


----------



## BlizzardBudd (29 October 2012)

RIP Millie, thinking of you and your mum


----------



## MrsMozart (29 October 2012)

So sorry darling. 

Rest in peace beautiful and kind girl.


----------



## EmmaR (29 October 2012)

So so sorry for your loss thoughts are with you, can't imagine how you must be feeling. Bought tears to my eyes. Will be raising a glass in Millie's memory. Hope you're ok and baby Stella picks up too. Xxx


----------



## Kelpie (29 October 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## MandyMoo (29 October 2012)

so sorry to hear this  can't imagine how you must be feeling - my heart goes out to you.

no advice to Stella, but i hope she is happier soon


----------



## Jingleballs (29 October 2012)

So very sorry for your loss - what a horrible shock.

RIP Millie x


----------



## ArcticFox (29 October 2012)

Oh my god, I'm so sorry for your loss, what a horrid thing to have to cope with.   sending lots of hugs
Cxx


----------



## sarahann1 (29 October 2012)

How awful for you, so sorry for your loss. RIP MIllie.


----------



## dafthoss (29 October 2012)

So sorry for your loss, RIP Millie. She was a fantastic horse and hopefully her girls will be as great as she was.


----------



## Wilbur_Force (29 October 2012)

My heart goes out to you and poor baby Stella. Life is very cruel and unfair at times. God bless you Millie, RIP x


----------



## Venevidivici (29 October 2012)

My deepest sympathies for your utterly tragic news. I hope Millie's two girls will help to ease your heartache. x


----------



## Doris68 (29 October 2012)

So very sorry for your loss...don't know what else to say.  Your little one will be just fine, so please don't worry about her.  Find her another one of similar age as others have said.  Hold on to your fond memories.


----------



## pootleperkin (29 October 2012)

So sad - lots of hugs to you and Stella.


----------



## mightymammoth (29 October 2012)

this is so desperately sad, she was so beautiful x


----------



## woodlandswow (29 October 2012)

Im so sorry- thinking of you and sending big hugs Xx


----------



## buting37 (29 October 2012)

So very very sorry to hear of your loss.....I had the same thing happen to me at the beginning of the year when my jumping mare was out onloan while I am at vet school.I hope you get an answer from the PM-my mare was sent for cremation before I could authorise the PM and wish I had had one done for that final piece of closure.
On the foal front my friend has just had to have her mare PTS with a 5month filly foal at foot and she has coped extremely well being weaned at that age.
Hope all goes well with the foaly. Big hugs!


----------



## SW3 (29 October 2012)

What a truly ghastly thing to happen. I'm so sorry, I can't imagine how upsetting and horrible your day must have been. However I would like to echo the previous comments in that I am sure you will find there was nothing you could / should have done differently in terms of how you cared for her and I hope very much you find the best way forward for looking after Stella. The suggestion of making contact with the National Foaling Bank people sounds very sound to me.


----------



## PapaFrita (29 October 2012)

I'm so sorry. What a devastating loss


----------



## Mince Pie (30 October 2012)

Didn't want to read and run. Raising a glass for Millie tonight, she sounds like a truly special mare. Big hugs xxx


----------



## j1ffy (30 October 2012)

What a tragic loss, RIP Millie xxx


----------



## Maesfen (30 October 2012)

I'm sorry, what a shock for you.

As to foal, what has she been eating already in the way of hard feed as I'd keep her on that for a few weeks just until she settles better and I'd try to keep her in the same routine they were in before so if they were coming in at night then still bring her in with ad lib hay/haylage (I always like my foals in at night for their first winter at least).  I'd also gradually wean her onto D & H Suregrow which will give her all the vits and mins she'll need for growing, it seems to suit most youngsters and you don't need to add anything to it at all.  I'd also look to be getting a same age companion for her although her yearling sister won't be a bad match if they have always known each other.  I wean all my foals around the five month mark and they're always ready for it and the independence they get from it.  Above all, be consistent with her.  Good luck.


----------



## xspiralx (30 October 2012)

Really sorry to hear this, how very sad


----------



## measles (30 October 2012)

Hugely sorry to read this. Nothing that I can say to make it better but people are thinking of you.


----------



## HazyXmas (30 October 2012)

Very sad to read this. Hugs to you all x


----------



## Baggybreeches (30 October 2012)

So sorry to read this. Millie was a very special mare 
Stella should be fine as the others have said lots of foals are weaned at 5 months, and with her seeing that Millie wasn't 'there' anymore it will hopefully not be too traumatic for her.
I would see if you can find another foal for her to be pals with, personally I am not a fan of feeding foals but if she looks to be going backwards weightwise then a bit of Suregrow or Stud balancer would be an idea.
(((hugs)))


----------



## kit279 (30 October 2012)

Really sorry to hear this - hope you can sort something out for Stella x


----------



## Heidi1 (30 October 2012)

Only just seen this...........I am so sorry, what a terrible shock for you.......RIP Millie, she was such a wonderful horse for you and a fantastic mum, her spirit will live on in her two gorgeous babies....

Can't give you any advice on Stella, but at 5 months she will cope, the foal at our yard are weaned at 5 months..........

Huge Hugs to you all...xxx


----------



## Supanova (30 October 2012)

Really sorry to read this - thinking of you.  Try to take comfort from the fact that she went quickly and was happy and at home in her stable.


----------



## AnShanDan (30 October 2012)

Just seen this too, how shocking and sad for you CM. At least, as others have said, it must have been very, very quick, and you have her foals to remind you of her.


----------



## Gracie21 (30 October 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, lots of hugs x


----------



## Angela_1987 (30 October 2012)

So sorry, to hear your loss. Such a sad situation. All the best for her little foal.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 October 2012)

What a shame Charlimouse  What a gorgeous mare and certainly one in a million you must be devestated  Fingers crossed the postmortem can tell you what happened. she will live on in her babies and they will be superstars just like their mum xx


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (30 October 2012)

Im so sorry  xxx


----------



## JGC (30 October 2012)

So so sorry, but what an amazing mare she was. RIP beautiful girl xxx


----------



## OFG (30 October 2012)

Very sad for your loss. The same happened to me 16 months ago when Dad called to say my little mini Shetland had died overnight. She had trotted into the stable the night before and tucked straight into her hay. No warning signs and it came as a huge shock   The hardest thing was to tell my son who adored her.

As a positive, you have 2 lovely fillies from her so she lives on in them.

RIP Millie


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (30 October 2012)

RIP Millie. I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

It is everyone worst nightmare and i can only begin to imagine how distraught you are. I hope your memories and the two gorgeous foals she has left you are of some comfort.

We bought, last year, a 6.5mnth old foal that had been weaned at 5mnths, treated pretty badly after that in terms of care. After we bought him he looked a bit shell shocked for a few weeks but with feed and tlc soon came round and lives with mums obnoxious 4yr old. 1 yr and a bit down the track and he is an obnoxious 2yr old that gives Harry as good as he gets.


----------



## Alfami (30 October 2012)

RIP Millie.  How horrible for you - big hugs and vibes for both you and Stella.

It's difficult to write this as I hope it won't be misunderstood, but I hope that (in years to come) you'll understand that actually, the way she went is absolutely the best way for both you and her.  I'm sure you didn't do anything wrong (how could you - she was fine when you saw her last) and there are so many truly awful ways to lose horses.  Although this was shocking, she died at home, peacefully, in her field.

Best of luck with her babies - we'll all look forward to hearing an update. XX


----------



## Pasha (30 October 2012)

So very sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Twiglet (30 October 2012)

God how awful - so sorry for you. Fingers crossed for your filly, am sure she'll do fine given the time.


----------



## Mrs Pink (30 October 2012)

So sorry to hear your sad news, she was obviously a one in a million horse


----------



## BlairandAzria (30 October 2012)

So sorry to hear this rip Millie x


----------



## Kenzo (30 October 2012)

Very sorry to hear this, she sounded like a fantastic mare and a very special horse to you. (((hugs)))


----------



## HLOEquestrian (30 October 2012)

I'm so sorry, what a terrible thing to have to find.
Your poor little foal too. Stay strong x


----------



## HeresHoping (30 October 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (30 October 2012)

So so sorry to hear this 

How terrible for you 
Can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling 
Reminds us not to take our beautiful horses for granted. How terribly sad.

You have 2 gorgeous young horses there, I'm sure she'll live on through them.

Sending massive hugs your way.


----------



## jenbleep (30 October 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear this, what a shock for you


----------



## Clarew22 (30 October 2012)

So sorry for your loss  x


----------



## KVH (30 October 2012)

So sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Dollysox (30 October 2012)

So terribly sorry for you.  Millie looks absolutely beautiful in her pictures and sounds like a real "one in a million".  May she live on in her gorgeous daughters.


----------



## only_me (30 October 2012)

Only just heard. Absolutely tragic and so so sorry for your loss  will pm you when I get home x


----------



## charlimouse (30 October 2012)

Thanks once more for all the support. I can't believe how many people have taken the time to read my post and reply so kindly. It is truely heartwarming. 

Had the results of Millie's PM back. It found her diaphragm had ruptured, so there was absolutely nothing anybody could have done and the vet has assured us she will literally have dropped dead where she stood. There is no reason the vet could find as to why this had happened, although there is a possibility she already had a diaphragmatic hernia, either due to foaling, or she may have been born with it. 

So at least we know she died quickly, with a belly full of food happily grazing the the field. It also puts my mind at rest that it was nothing I did, or that I missed any symptoms, as there would have been no signs at all.

Stella is coping. She is still subdued and was trying to suckle from Celeste this afternoon, but she will get there in time.

Many thanks once more.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (30 October 2012)

Thats really sad. So sorry for your loss.  And glad that the post mortem showed that it would have been quick and unpreventable. Its a small comfort at least.

Poor Stella, hope she takes some comfort from the other horses and perks up soon.


----------



## sam_m (30 October 2012)

So sorry to read this, I lurk more than I post and I have enjoyed your posts about Millie.


----------



## Jesstickle (30 October 2012)

O cm. I'm so sorry. At least there is some comfort to be had in the fact she didn't suffer 

RIP Millie

xx


----------



## Jo C (30 October 2012)

So sorry to read this, Im sure the filly will be fine and will soon bond with the others x


----------



## Rosiefan (30 October 2012)

So sorry cm, you must all be in shock but the pm report is perhaps some small comfort. Poor baby too.


----------



## Gamebird (30 October 2012)

Only just caught up with this - though not quite sure how I managed to miss it! My sympathies are with you. What a horrible thing to have happen. The foal will be fine in time - animals are lucky enough to be unable to look back and think 'heck, I miss my mum' (as far as we know...). I have seen it happen once before, to a gelding, but as in that case, I can only imagine it was just one of those devastating freak things. At least you now know that nothing you did or didn't do could have changed anything.


----------



## Haniki (30 October 2012)

So sorry for your loss.
R.I.P. Millie
I am sure her legacy will live on in your 2 lovely youngsters.


----------



## Cazzah (30 October 2012)

So, so sorry to read this  RIP Millie and hugs to you and little Stella xxxxx


----------



## MissTyc (30 October 2012)

Terribly sad 
Small comfort but a few years ago I was leading a livery horse down to the yard and he dropped dead in his tracks. Strapping 9yo gelding. PM shows similar to yours - internal rupture, instant toxic shock. Never seen anything natural cause such an instant death. She won't have had a clue. The filly will be ok, I promise. She will have been able to sniff her mother after the death and she will bounce back with her siblings. Now comes the challenge not to spoil her too much as the mare's memory lives on. xxx


----------



## Honey08 (30 October 2012)

So sad for you.  Beautiful mare, and as ever, lovely pictures.xx


----------



## little_flea (30 October 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Xx


----------



## BeckyD (31 October 2012)

I am so so sorry for your loss.  What an awful shock   She sounds like a one-in-a-million horse and she will live on through her daughters.  Thinking of you and your mum.


----------



## AandK (31 October 2012)

So sorry for your loss, RIP Millie, she sounds like she had an amazing second chance life with you, and it sounds like you have many memories to comfort you, as well as two gorgeous babies to carry on her legacy.


----------



## Thistle (31 October 2012)

Hope the PM puts your mind at rest, nothing you could have done or changed, and she didn't suffer.

I've just noticed the celestial theme you have going for your foals, two little stars!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (31 October 2012)

gosh im so sorry to hear this.

Fillies are stunning young ladies xxxx


----------



## monkeybum13 (31 October 2012)

So sorry to read this 
A TB at our yard died of the same thing earlier in the year, at least it is very quick.

Lots of hugs to you, RIP Millie x


----------



## SaharaS (31 October 2012)

So sorry to hear this, its heart wrenching to read, let alone go thru. I hope Stella & Celeste are ok, Stella in particular. I would echo D&H Suregrow and keeping her in at nights. Milk replacement pellets might be worth a try too, silly as it sounds they have a very comforting smell as well as all the necessary goodness..I'm sure they too were D&H - used to use them for John Dunlops show hunter babies from weaning and some till they matured with excellent results, tho the circumstances were obviously different. I would try to keep her with something of her own age or younger(same size/smaller)..simply so you don't have any horrible kick accidents to contend with if she plays -even a cheap & chearful native/new forest type or something petite..I'm sure you will have no worries finding anything in the current climate.Little Welsh A filly would suit too..Hugs to all & keep us posted with little Stellas progress.Sweet dreams Millie x


----------



## chels (31 October 2012)

So so so so sorry to read this charliemouse, Run Free Millie xxx


----------



## meandmyself (31 October 2012)

I'm so sorry. {{hugs}}


----------



## hobo (31 October 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of your lovely mare. I thought I remembered you as having a SS foal from her. I hope Stella is doing all right and her big sister is looking after her. I'm sure Stella will do just fine.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (31 October 2012)

so sorry for your loss. she was a beautiful and talented girl, you must be heartbroken. I am sure wee stella will be fine. RIP Millie xx


----------



## Mistatiger (31 October 2012)

Sorry to hear this CM.


----------



## Tank_08 (1 November 2012)

So very sorry to hear, RIP beautiful Millie x


----------



## Aces_High (1 November 2012)

So sad to read your post and it actually had me in tears.  Regarding little Stella - we wean at 6 months so I would speak to your vets and maybe she will need some milk pellets for a little while before moving onto creep feed.  RIP Millie (I will raise a glass for you this evening) you sound like a horse of a lifetime.  OP on a positive - you have two smashing youngsters to look forward to for the future.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (1 November 2012)

So sorry to read this. What a shame  rest in peace Milly. Sounds like she lived a lovely life


----------



## lex2501 (1 November 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear your very sad news  It sounds like she was one in a million and I'm sure her two girlies will go on to give you as much pleasure as she did


----------



## TopTotty (1 November 2012)

So sorry   I lost my Millie this year too....very much like yours but not quite as talented.....I have a four year old from her and she really reminds me of her at times.......she gives me that Millie look!!!!

SO sorry and I hope your foal is ok...  xxx


----------



## Cullohill (2 November 2012)

so sorry to read this, very sad. I lost my horse of a lifetime to colic and she had a colt at foot, he was nearly 6 months old. I had a little pony to keep him company for first few days then we bought another colt foal, not greatly intentional as went to market to get something but think it was best thing. they spent next 4 years growing up together and were best mates. 
they are suprisingly adaptable, i think sensible to keep with lots of company as long as they all get along and like vet says just keep eye on her weight.
good luck xxx


----------



## hayinamanger (2 November 2012)

Oh my goodness, so sad, this has brought tears to my eyes, I am so very sorry.  Your filly will be ok, you could introduce some Dodson & Horrell Suregrow to help her along, it's great feed for babies.


----------



## Foxford (2 November 2012)

How awful - having had a similar thing happen I know how devastating it is. Thinking of your foal and I hope she is soon brighter. xx


----------



## Brummyrat (3 November 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful girl she is, can't advise re her baby but I hope things come good, sure they will xxx


----------



## 05kitty93 (5 November 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Hope little Stella settles soon. Xx


----------

